# Recording problems



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

I have been having some problems recording especially from station 606 (TV-5 French).

Several times the timer simply does not record the program. I have checked in the PVR menu and the requisite entry was there.

Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

What receiver are you using? The 721s are going to be a little for a while. 501s should be reliable. At least mine is.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Again with problems last night I call tech help and finally got someone who I think has found the problem- initial installation wiring.

You need to have SW21 input from both dishes. My installer only did this on one, so I had a single signal comining in on one input. He wil get called today and hopefully the problem will get fixed. 

This idea explains why the switch matrices were in error too. 

We will see.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ahh Jerryyyyy has a 721. Hence the word Switch Matrix, which is what the Check Switch tried to figure out.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

> The 721s are going to be a little for a while.


Meant to say they'll be a little *buggy* for a while, which you seem to have found out.

Glad to see you got it fixed.

Terry


----------

